# Downloading Superior Drummer 3... 250 Gigs @ 4 Download Speed



## Guest (Dec 17, 2017)

It should only take a couple of weeks....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Want me to send some coffee and donuts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2017)

greco said:


> Want me to send some coffee and donuts?


Hookers and cocaine please.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Hookers and cocaine please.


With or without the coffee and donuts?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I thought they would send you the stuff in a hard drive. The software, not the donuts


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

amagras said:


> I thought they would send you the stuff in a hard drive. The software, not the donuts


If you pay an extra $200 and some USD.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

They can keep their v3, I'm happy with Drummica


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

amagras said:


> They can keep their v3, I'm happy with Drummica


I have that as well. It's a surprisingly versatile virtual drum kit. Hard to believe its a freebie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

The sounds are grouped in download chunks. I got the first 42.5 gig bundle. Now I am on the 2nd bundle, which is 46 gigs. I have as of this point got 21.3 gigs of the 46. It estimates another 24 hours for this one. There are 3 more after that. Part 3 at 42.6 gigs, part 4 at 52.3 gigs and part 5 at 54.2 gigs. There are other downloads like the program, but they are very very small in comparison. My download speed is a slow 300 kB/s to 430 kB/s...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

You should have got a real drummer. Their slow, but not that slow.GF^%@ to any drummers I may have offended.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Kenmac said:


> I have that as well. It's a surprisingly versatile virtual drum kit. Hard to believe its a freebie.


The best, it delivers completely unprocessed samples once you've taken care of bypassing all the built in processors, it doesn't get any closer to tracking a real drum than that. You can clearly hear the rumble in the hi hat mic! Superior claims to have that too but I suspect they still used some processing and HPFs on the way in. What I really like is the midi composer system they came up with for EZ2, I've used it a couple of times and it's a wonderful idea.


----------



## 95strat (Apr 6, 2017)

Tried to download Drummica and can't figure out how to register and get activation code. Darn.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

95strat said:


> Tried to download Drummica and can't figure out how to register and get activation code. Darn.


Install Native (Instrument) Access, enter the serial # there and it will do the job for you. Let me know


----------



## 95strat (Apr 6, 2017)

amagras said:


> Install Native (Instrument) Access, enter the serial # there and it will do the job for you. Let me know


When I filled out my info on the site to get the serial #, the submit button wasn't working which means I didn't get the email from them with the #.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

95strat said:


> When I filled out my info on the site to get the serial #, the submit button wasn't working which means I didn't get the email from them with the #.


Try another browser and if that doesn't work send them an email


----------

